# Buy a Logan 820 lathe?



## vincent52100 (Jun 28, 2018)

Good morning. I am planning to look at a lathe tomorrow (possibly). It’s a Logan 820 with QC. It has a 3 jaw chuck, drill chuck and import QCTP. It is missing one gear on one of the handles on the quick change gear box. It’s about a 4 hour drive to look at it. The price is $750. My question is, is it worth the price. There really doesn’t seem to much available at that price in NC.
Thanks very much.


----------



## RandyM (Jun 28, 2018)

That is really a difficult question to answer for someone else. You'll really need to inspect it and evaluate the condition. The price on the face of it sounds very reasonable. Good luck.


----------



## Lordbeezer (Jun 28, 2018)

I've talked to the owner several times over the last year about the lathe.he got it with the gear missing.he said it's been sitting for years before he got it..check it over good..don't remember if he has it powered up..ok price if it checks out.the missing gear shouldn't be to bad to replace..should be brought up in negotiations towards a lower price..good luck..


----------



## vincent52100 (Jun 28, 2018)

Thanks!


----------



## HarryJM (Jun 28, 2018)

vincent52100 said:


> Thanks!


Yes NC is a barren place for used lathes like that and I paid $600 for a basket case 2 abt two years ago.  I would buy it if I was looking for one. There is a Yahoo group for Logan.


----------



## Nogoingback (Jun 29, 2018)

RandyM said:


> That is really a difficult question to answer for someone else. You'll really need to inspect it and evaluate the condition. The price on the face of it sounds very reasonable. Good luck.



Randy nailed it:

The major questions you need to answer are  if it runs and all functions operate properly, how much wear it has, and what tooling does it come
with, and therefore, what tooling will it need.  One of the advantages of Logans is that parts are available from Logan, as well as eBay, but it doesn't
take long to sink a lot of $$$ into a lathe that needs parts.  If it passes all those tests reasonably,  $750.00 sounds fine.  If not, try to estimate
the cost of making things right, and remember that tooling can cost a lot.

Here's a couple of vids on replacing a gear in a Logan gearbox:


----------



## vincent52100 (Jun 30, 2018)

Well, i pulled the trigger! Bought a Logan 820. Hauled it home 350 miles in the back of a Hyundai. Honestly, it looks like it’s had very little use. The scrapping marks are visible the whole length of the bed. The gears are all very clean with no pitting or chipping. The paint appears to be original, no signs of a second coat. Very, very little paint chipping. One of the quick change levers has two gears missing, why i don’t know. The gearbox itself is clean and the gears show virtually no wear. Hopefully i got a good one. I’ll have to wait till i have help to move it to the basement and I’ll get more pictures.


----------



## Lordbeezer (Jun 30, 2018)

Glad it worked out for you..


----------

